# 1997 Nissan Pickup Alternator Fuse?



## andysutt (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there such a thing?

I remember working on my buddies 1998 Nissan frontier and I thought the alternator was out but it was a fuse on the firewall.

Now my mothers truck has a problem.
It has been wrecked in the front and the front fender is messed up and the battery was a PITA to get in, and we never strapped it back down because we thought it would ride. Today it slide forward and the positive grounded out on the air cleaner and killed the truck.

We slid it back forward and it started up and drove fine, but apparently it killed the alternator or a fuse.

Before I go tearing it apart, is there possibly a fuse on these trucks that could have been blown?

The fuse on the 1998 i worked on was tiny and on the passenger side fender. It was somewhat of a PITA to remove. On her truck, there is only some relays there in that same box.

Any help would be appreciated. 

She had called me a while after she had slid the battery back and started it and needed a jump. I jumped it and she made it home but upon putting a meter on the battery it wasn't charging while running.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check your fusible links (at the pos side of the batt), one has a black & green wire, the other has 3 redish/brown wires.. they act as a fuse...


----------



## andysutt (Apr 7, 2010)

How do you test those? Just use a test light or volte meter on each side of the "link" to see if power is coming thru or what?

I'm not good with fusible links so any help would be good


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check to see if they are burned, might try checking them with a test light.. I never tried that


----------



## andysutt (Apr 7, 2010)

They visually looked ok to me but I will recheck tomorrow.

I really dislike the way the positive battery connection is on these trucks with all the wires going to one thing and jumbled up.


----------

